# US citizen



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello all, I was born in Merida (1953) & immigrated to USA (legally) in 1955.Became a US citizen in 1962. Have been here (NYC) my entire life. I am close to retiring & thinking of moving to Merida ( too expensive to retire in NYC) Am i still a citizen of Mexico? I am thinking of buying a house in Merida. I hear you cannot buy property there if you are not a Mexican citizen. THX!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Non-citizens can indeed buy property in Merida via a bank trust, but you are a citizen of Mexico so you won't need to deal with that. 

I'm guessing you must have an acta de nacimiento or at the very least the certificado de nacimiento that the hospital created when you were born there. The acta is all you need to prove citizenship and if you don't have one, but do have the certificado, you can still register yourself for an acta even as an adult.

The nearest Mexican consulate will have the best information, so I would talk to them. If you can obtain the documents they can do most or all of the registration process for you right there. Then you'll have a Mexican birth certificate and then you can get a Mexican passport as well.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you have no documents at all, and cannot get them, you might have to go, as a US tourist, and search for the documents at the Registro Civil of the place where you were born; then finding relatives, witnesses, etc. I sure hope you do have some proofs of identity; preferably from Mexico. Do you have your parents‘ Mexican identification papers? Are your parents still living? That would help at the consulate.


----------



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank you for reply. Do have birth certificate from merida. Guess i am a mexican citizen!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Fantastic ! Now you can apply at the nearest Mexican consulate to reclaim your Mexican citizenship, using your birth certificate. Take any other immigration documents you may have, as well as your US documents; anything that confirms your identity.
Once you have your citizenship, be sure to get a Mexican passport as well.


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

mr g53 said:


> Thank you for reply. Do have birth certificate from merida. Guess i am a mexican citizen!


You most definitely are a Mexican citizen! You have dual nationality, like me. Go to the Mexican Consulate in NYC. They will provide you with the information you need to get your Matricula Consular (ID card for Mexicans living abroad) with your CURP (equivalent to social security number). You can also get your Mexican passport there. Felicidades paisano!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I like it when threads have a positive outcome!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> I like it when threads have a positive outcome!


Me too!


----------

